# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΟΣ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗΣ

## sotiris71

Παιδια εχω ενα διαδρομο που ξαφνικα ενω δουλεβε κανονικα σταματησε εντελως πανω στην κινηση.
Νεκρος τελειος εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα απο που να ξεκινησω?
Η μαρκα του ειναι Sports Art 1150.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Παιδια εχω ενα διαδρομο που ξαφνικα ενω δουλεβε κανονικα σταματησε εντελως πανω στην κινηση.
> Νεκρος τελειος εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα απο που να ξεκινησω?
> Η μαρκα του ειναι Sports Art 1150.


απο την πριζα,την ασφαλεια που εχει στην κατω πλευρα στην εισοδο του 220.στο φις γιατι καμια φορα βγαινει.στο να καλεσεις καποιον τεχνικο καλυτερα???

----------


## velectronics

Διπλα στο μοτερ εχει ενα φωτοκυταρο που μετραει τις στροφες...σαυτο καπιες φορες παει σκονη που εμποδιζει την σωστη λειτουργεια του καθαρισε το και πιθανον να δουλεψει.     Υ.Γ  να το φυσηξεις με αερα και προσοχη αν το καθαρισεις με πινελο μην κανεις ζημια...

----------


## fgrek27

Το πρόβλημα σου είναι στο τροφοδοτικό. Αν είχε πρόβλημα ο αισθητήρας που λέει  ο Γιάννης θα ξεκινούσε και θα σταματούσε μετά απο μερικές στροφές.

----------


## fgrek27

Μπορώ να σου δώσω κάποιο τηλ τεχνικού για να σου λυσει το προβλημα.

----------

